# [OT] Rilasciato GNOME 2.8

## alexio2ky

Notizia non ancora ufficiale, ma da ftp è possibile scaricare i sorgenti:

http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.8/2.8.0/sources/

Scusate l'OT  :Neutral: 

Alessio

----------

## maiosyet

Si che e' ufficiale   :Very Happy:  - www.gnome.org

Comunque c'era gia' un 3d in Desktop Env.   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh gia' che ci siamo... io non uso gnome quindi vorrei sapere da chi la usa se in questa versione c'e' qualcosa di molto diverso dalla 2.6 o se e' "solo" correzione di bug.

----------

## alexio2ky

se ne parla qui:

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.8/notes/rnwhatsnew.html

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh gia' che ci siamo... io non uso gnome quindi vorrei sapere da chi la usa se in questa versione c'e' qualcosa di molto diverso dalla 2.6 o se e' "solo" correzione di bug.

 

No, ci sono diverse interessanti novita' che puoi vedere qui 

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.8/notes/rnwhatsnew.html

 :Wink: 

Inoltre qui ci sono i primi screen   :Very Happy: 

http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/marketing/en/2004/two-eight-screenshots/html/index.html

----------

## =DvD=

Sono anni che non provo gnome.

Esiste un live cd con gnome tanto per averne una anteprima?

----------

## realthing

http://www.gnoppix.org/

 :Very Happy: 

Suppongo sarà ancora con il 2.6..

Io uso gnome e mi trovo molto bene!

----------

## assente

Evviva!!! Speriamo che al prossimo giro entrino in GNOME gaim e totem.

Quello che mi piace di più di questa versione è l'integrazione di Evolution e di gnome-system-tools (Finalmente non bisogna essere acher x cambaire la data )  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *realthing wrote:*   

> http://www.gnoppix.org/
> 
> Suppongo sarà ancora con il 2.6..
> 
> Io uso gnome e mi trovo molto bene!

 

hehe iuo ero rimasto a knoppix che ha solo kde

----------

## assente

anche morphix ha GNOME

----------

## assente

ho visto su packeges.gentoo.org che stanno uscendo i pacchetti di GNOME 2.8 mascherati.. ma bisogna aggiungerli tutti a packages.unmask?

----------

## alexio2ky

ho fatto emerge sync e ho provato a fare l'update ma mi scarica la versione 2.6.2 di gnome

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh la 2.8 e' uscita sul sito di gnome probabilmente gli ebuild non ci sono ancora/

----------

## alexio2ky

su packages.gentoo.org si legge per gnome-desktop-2.8.0

 16 Sep 2004; foser <foser@gentoo.org> gnome-desktop-2.8.0.ebuild :

Gnome 2.8 release

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh allora metti nel tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords la linea

```
gnome-base/gnome-desktop ~x86
```

in questo modo lo smascheri

----------

## assente

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh allora metti nel tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords la linea
> 
> ```
> gnome-base/gnome-desktop ~x86
> ```
> ...

 

io l'ho aggiunto in packages.unmask, ma mi sa che bisogna farlo x tuitti i pacchetti di gnome.. gnome-panel, gnome-sesssion,.. non c'è un modo x smascherarli tutti quanti?

----------

## possi

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Beh allora metti nel tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords la linea
> 
> ```
> gnome-base/gnome-desktop ~x86
> ```
> ...

 

io aspetterei ancora un paio di gg perchè a quanto ho visto manc ancora della roba...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *assente wrote:*   

> io l'ho aggiunto in packages.unmask, ma mi sa che bisogna farlo x tuitti i pacchetti di gnome.. gnome-panel, gnome-sesssion,.. non c'è un modo x smascherarli tutti quanti?

 

Penso di si visto che gnome-desktop e' un pseudo ebuild, cioe' una lista di cio' che installa

----------

## paolo

 *assente wrote:*   

> ... (Finalmente non bisogna essere acher x cambaire la data ) 

 

'sti giovani d'oggi  :Smile: 

Io ancora sono indeciso se provarla o meno: è un bel download e una bella compilata di pacchetti nonostante io abbia già parecchie librerie gnome...

P.

----------

## alexio2ky

anche io ho installato da poco gnome (avevo alcuni pacchetti già installati), ma ad occhio penso ci voglia meno a compilare questo desktop (salvo pacchetti come giochi o 'futilità' di questo tipo) che il solo pacchetto kdelibs...

----------

## SteelRage

Sarebbe anche interessanto provare gnome 2.8...

però, al solo pensiero di disinstallare tutte le librerie e porcate varie se un giorno dovessi stufarmi di lui...

mi vien male  :Surprised: 

già adesso è dura combattere la mia battaglia per tenere il sistema gnome-free...

considerando che fra mplayer e gimp 2.0.4... stan cercando in tutti i modi di rifilarmi le sue librerie... 

è una dura guerra...   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh prima di installarlo dai un bel

```
# emerge -p gnome_quello_che_e' > gnome.dep
```

Poi con un piccolo script che legge quel file riga per riga gli fai dare un bel emerge -C

----------

## Benve

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Sarebbe anche interessanto provare gnome 2.8...
> 
> però, al solo pensiero di disinstallare tutte le librerie e porcate varie se un giorno dovessi stufarmi di lui...
> 
> mi vien male 
> ...

 

So di cosa parli, è molto più facile essere kde-free, ma gnome fino all'ultima versione mi è sempre stato scomodo

----------

## silian87

Ah...... pero' che icone giganti!!!!!!!!!!!!! A me viene voglia di aggiornare a gnome 2.8 solo per gli screen (mi sto facendo troppo prendere la mano dagli utenti mac...   :Laughing:  )

----------

## paolo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ah...... pero' che icone giganti!!!!!!!!!!!!! A me viene voglia di aggiornare a gnome 2.8 solo per gli screen (mi sto facendo troppo prendere la mano dagli utenti mac...   )

 

Io invece voglio l'iconcina della stampante che se ne sta nella systray come Windows   :Cool: 

P

----------

## assente

Io voglio l'integrazione dei contatti/appuntamenti tra GAIM/evolution e un palmare cellulare che non esiste ancora basato su gpe!

----------

## maiosyet

Non riesco a capire come sono suddivisi gli ebuild di gnome all'interno del portage   :Shocked: 

Allora, io NON ho gnome installato - kde rox   :Cool: 

Un emerge -pv gnome (con accept keywords) mi da un 140mb di sorgenti con gnome-base/gnome-2.6.2-r1

In /usr/portage/gnome-base c'è però - tra le tante - una dir "gnome"  ma che non contiene il 2.6.8 , compreso invece in  gnome-desktop, ma che necessita di soli 30 mb di dipendenze...mentre io lo vorrei tutto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho provato mettendo in /etc/portage/package.keywords "gnome-base/ ~x86", ma senza miglioramenti. 

Significa che devo aspettare che tutti gli ebuild vengano creati per il nuovo gnome?

----------

## n3m0

Premessa: ACCEPT_KEYWORD=~x86

Cosa/come smascherare:

Aprire il file 

```
/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

Cercare

```
# Big GNOME 2.8 mask
```

Copiare tutto quello che è compreso tra

```
# Big GNOME 2.8 mask
```

e

```
# End of big GNOME 2.8 mask
```

nel file 

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

ATTENZIONE: come specificato anche nel file /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, non sono ancora presenti tutti gli ebuild per avere un GNOME 2.8 completo.

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie n3m0 per le dritte   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho fatto alla lettera quello che dicevi (escluso il fatto che /etc/portage/ecc ho dovuto crearli nuovi) ma l'emerge -pv, con e senza accept keyw., continua a darmi gnome 2.6.2   :Mad: 

Per il fatto che sia incompleto non importa, posso aspettare e intanto tenermi alcuni dei vecchi pacchetti...ma volevo farlo da gnome   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Grazie n3m0 per le dritte  

 

Figurati. Quando posso, faccio il possibile. Purtroppo ultimamente seguo poco il forum.

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> l'emerge -pv, con e senza accept keyw., continua a darmi gnome 2.6.2   

 

Sarà che stai dando il comando

```
emerge -pv gnome
```

?

Se è così, è normale, visto che l'ebuild (meta-ebuild direi) di gnome-2.8.0 non esiste ancora...

Pero' se dai un 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uDpv gnome
```

dovrebbe andare.

Attento che così tutti i pacchetti richiesti come dipendenza saranno installati nella loro ultima versione a causa dell'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Se invece vuoi che solo quelli di Gnome siano le ultime versione, allora devi ficcare i pacchetti di gnome nel file /etc/portage/packages.keywords (che io non uso e non so darti suggerimenti in merito).

----------

## maiosyet

no...

Tra l'altro controllandoho scoperto che nemmeno c'è nel mio portage (pure aggiornato stamattina   :Shocked:   )

```
ls /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome

ChangeLog  gnome-1.4-r3.ebuild    gnome-2.6.1_rc1.ebuild   gnome-2.6.ebuild

Manifest   gnome-2.4.2.ebuild     gnome-2.6.2-r1.ebuild    metadata.xml

files      gnome-2.6.1_p1.ebuild  gnome-2.6.3_pre0.ebuild

```

Per questo alla fine pretend mi dice solo 

```

...

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.6.2-r1  -accessibility -cdr -dvdr  [empty/missing/bad digest]

```

Non c'è altro 

 :Confused: 

----------

## n3m0

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> no...
> 
> Tra l'altro controllandoho scoperto che nemmeno c'è nel mio portage (pure aggiornato stamattina    )

 

Ti ripeto. L'ebuild di gnome-2.8.0 non è ancora prensente, ma sono presenti quelli di molti componenti di gnome-2.8.0.

Anche io non ho l'ebuild di gnome-2.8.0, come puoi vedere

```
memetnosce ~ # ls /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/

ChangeLog  files                gnome-2.4.2.ebuild     gnome-2.6.1_rc1.ebuild  gnome-2.6.3_pre0.ebuild  metadata.xml

Manifest   gnome-1.4-r3.ebuild  gnome-2.6.1_p1.ebuild  gnome-2.6.2-r1.ebuild   gnome-2.6.ebuild
```

ma dando 

```
emerge -uDpv gnome
```

ho (riporto una lista parziale)

```
[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0 [2.7.1] -debug +doc +jpeg 1,585 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0 [1.3.2] -debug 2,800 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.0 [2.7.1] -accessibility -debug 2,657 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.8.0 [2.7.1] -debug 1,091 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.8.0 [2.6.2.1] -debug +doc 383 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.8.0 [2.7.1] -debug +doc -eds 3,130 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.8.0 [2.6.2] +acpi +apm -debug +doc -gstreamer -ipv6 6,249 kB
```

avendo 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" nel make.conf

Se hai syncato stamane, deve andare anche a te.

----------

## maiosyet

Credo di aver svelato l'arcano   :Very Happy: 

Il fatto è che nel tuo primo post, in un momento di distrazione hai scritto di mettere i dati di /usr/portage/profile/packages.mask in /etc/portage ma di chiamarli packages.unmask   :Very Happy: 

Infatti ho importato in blocco tutto il file, e il world -pv con accept keywords (che se fatto col blocco messo .unmask non mi da nessun update) ora mi da quasi 400mb di sorgenti, tra cui xchat 2.4.0 e tutto il resto del software nuovissimo (e instabilissimo)   :Cool: 

Nonostante tutto gnome è sempre il 2.6.2...ma forse deriva dal fatto che non l'ho ancora installato   :Wink: 

Sta notte compilo quel centinaio e mezzo di mb di gnome e domani ti dico   :Mr. Green: 

Grazie

----------

## GhePeU

lascia perdere e aspetta il meta-ebuild, se adesso non usi gnome cosa ti costa aspettare finché non sistemano tutto?

guarda che non è come kde, che ha pochi pacchetti grossi e basta, gnome ne ha qualche decina e vanno compilati nell'ordine giusto e molte dipendenze hanno una numerazione diversa (le gtk, pango, metacity), se cominci a far casino adesso rischi di non venirne più fuori

----------

## n3m0

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> lascia perdere e aspetta il meta-ebuild, se adesso non usi gnome cosa ti costa aspettare finché non sistemano tutto?

 

Non avevo capito che non aveva Gnome installato. Ecco perchè non andava come dicevo.

Aspetta il meta-ebuild, a sto punto ti conviene.

Tra domani e dopodomani ci sarà di sicuro.

----------

## maiosyet

Ok avete ragione   :Very Happy: 

Senza contare che non sapendo più cosa fare per NON fargli installare epiphany e mozilla ho cancellato in blocco le rispettive dir dal portage...ma non si è rivelata una mossa intelligente   :Laughing: 

Ci riprovo fra due o tre giorni allora   :Cool: 

grazie

----------

## n3m0

Come previsto c'è già il meta-ebuild gnome-2.8.0_pre1.

Pero' non mi spiego la nomenclatura del file...non è quela che si usa per i prodotti beta? (in questo caso sarebbe la beta1)

Gnome 2.8 è stabile...

Mah.

----------

## assente

2.6.3_pre0.. scusa dove lo vedi? 

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=gnome-base

----------

## n3m0

 *assente wrote:*   

> 2.6.3_pre0.. scusa dove lo vedi? 
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=gnome-base

 

Nel mio tree locale  :Smile: 

----------

## _sys/sid

Stamattina 19 Sep gnome-2.8.0_pre1

```

ChangeLog            gnome-2.4.2.ebuild      gnome-2.6.3_pre0.ebuild

Manifest             gnome-2.6.1_p1.ebuild   gnome-2.6.ebuild

files                gnome-2.6.1_rc1.ebuild  gnome-2.8.0_pre1.ebuild

gnome-1.4-r3.ebuild  gnome-2.6.2-r1.ebuild   metadata.xml

```

----------

## assente

Riuscite a compilare libgnomeui?

```
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DGNOMEUILIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DGNOMEUIDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DGNOMEUIPIXMAPDIR=\"/usr/share/pixmaps\" -DGNOMEUIICONDIR=\"/usr/share/icons\" -DGNOMEUISERVERDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DGNOMEUILOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var/lib\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GnomeUI\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -MT gnome-client.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome-client.Tpo -c gnome-client.c >/dev/null 2>&1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.8.0/work/libgnomeui-2.8.0/libgnomeui'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.8.0/work/libgnomeui-2.8.0/libgnomeui'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.8.0/work/libgnomeui-2.8.0/libgnomeui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.8.0/work/libgnomeui-2.8.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

PS: l'ho risolto mettendo hal come USE, ricompilando gnome-vfs e aggiornando librerie basecome glib intltool e altre lib.. cosa che "emerge gnome -p" non aveva fatto

----------

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti, dando 

```
emerge sync
```

ho visto che è apparso l'ebuild di gnome 2.8.. ma però facendo

```
emerge -vp /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.8.0_pre1.ebuild
```

ottengo

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-extra/gal-2.2.1" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!!    (dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.8.0_pre1" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Quindi ho creato il file /etc/portage/package.unmask come suggeriva la guida, di contenuto

=gnome-base/gnome-2.8.0_pre1

Però ottengo lo stesso problema.. perché?

Grazie, ciao mauro

----------

## shev

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Quindi ho creato il file /etc/portage/package.unmask come suggeriva la guida, di contenuto
> 
> =gnome-base/gnome-2.8.0_pre1
> 
> Però ottengo lo stesso problema.. perché?

 

Ma hai letto i messaggi precedenti in questo stesso topic? Fallo perchè rispondono alla tua domanda...  :Rolling Eyes: 

(per non parlare delle FAQ, dell'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS etc etc)

----------

## Thundah

Avevo provato anke a seguire la guida di nemo prima di postare.. ma non andava lo stesso..

----------

## shev

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> ma non andava lo stesso..

 

"Andava" nel senso che invece ora va? Oppure ancora non hai risolto?

----------

## Thundah

Nel senso che non va... e che quindi non ho risolto..

----------

## possi

non so con il metapkg, che io non uso perchè volgio decider io cosa installare, ma  emergendo a mano funziona tutto.

Ciao

----------

## unarana

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io invece voglio l'iconcina della stampante che se ne sta nella systray come Windows  

 

http://greatnorthern.demon.co.uk/category.php?category=Packages&tag=Packages

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## paolo

 *unarana wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Io invece voglio l'iconcina della stampante che se ne sta nella systray come Windows   
> 
> http://greatnorthern.demon.co.uk/category.php?category=Packages&tag=Packages
> 
> Ciao  

 

Intendevo l'iconcina mentre il documento va in stampa  :Smile: 

Cosa che ora gnome ha ma che io con xfce non ho (ma potrei far andare quella di gnome che ho installata: sta in net-print/gnome-cups-manager, è /usr/bin/gnome-cups-icon)

Peccato cmq non avere una di quelle stampanti che riferisce il livello dell'inchiostro  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## maiosyet

Mi sto apprestando a compilare   :Very Happy: 

Visto che tra i quasi 200mb di sorgenti ci sono pure mozilla ed epiphany, se dal gnome-2.8.0_pre1.ebuild levo la stringa 

!hppa? ( !mips? ( >=net-www/epiphany-1.4 ) )

scompaiono dalle dipendenze...ma poi fanno casino o posso andare tranquillo?

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Mi sto apprestando a compilare  
> 
> Visto che tra i quasi 200mb di sorgenti ci sono pure mozilla ed epiphany, se dal gnome-2.8.0_pre1.ebuild levo la stringa 
> 
> !hppa? ( !mips? ( >=net-www/epiphany-1.4 ) )
> ...

 

No, vai tranquillo

----------

## maiosyet

 *julius malchovitch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, vai tranquillo

 

Ok grazie   :Very Happy: 

Se poi qualcosa non funziona ti prendo a sassate   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## Thundah

Ora ci sono riuscito

```
USE="dvdr" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.8.0_pre1.ebuild
```

Questo dopo aver creato il file /etc/portage/package.unmask (notare, package, non packages.unmask come diceva n3mo!) e averci copiato dentro quello che invece suggeriva giustamente n3mo!

Ciao by Mauro

----------

## n3m0

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> (notare, package, non packages.unmask come diceva n3mo!)

 

Capita. Sul forum non ho il completamento automatico  :Smile: 

Ah, il mio nick è n3m0 non n3mo. 

In realtà sarebbe semplicemente Nemo, ma sul forum se l'erano gia' fregato.

In ogni caso ci tengo a precisare perchè c'e' anche n3mo e non sono io  :Smile: 

----------

## Thundah

Hehe, okok n3m0, cmq era solo per precisare.. cosicché uno che legge il post riesca a subito a emergere gnome  :Wink:  byez Mauro

----------

## n3m0

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Hehe, okok n3m0, cmq era solo per precisare.. cosicché uno che legge il post riesca a subito a emergere gnome  byez Mauro

 

Ah cmq ho corretto stesso ieri. Ovviamente grazie per la segnalazione  :Wink: 

----------

## possi

 *paolo wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Ah...... pero' che icone giganti!!!!!!!!!!!!! A me viene voglia di aggiornare a gnome 2.8 solo per gli screen (mi sto facendo troppo prendere la mano dagli utenti mac...   ) 
> 
> Io invece voglio l'iconcina della stampante che se ne sta nella systray come Windows  
> 
> P

 

gnome-cups-icon

 :Wink: 

ciaps

----------

## Siker

ciao, premetto subito che ho architettura amd64, ho fatto tutto quel che avete spiegato fin ora ma in compilazione ottengo questo errore:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libdb_cxx-4.2.la] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 99, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

cosa può essere?  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi postare qualche riga in piu' dell'errore

----------

## Siker

ecco spero basti 

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.init+0x0): In function `_init':

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808/work/build/csu/crti.S:11: multiple definition of `_init'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.init+0x0):/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808/work/build/csu/crti.S:11: first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.fini+0x0): In function `_fini':

: multiple definition of `_fini'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.fini+0x0): first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o(.data.rel+0x0): multiple definition of `__dso_handle'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o(.data.rel+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libdb_cxx-4.2.la] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gcc -o .libs/db_checkpoint .libs/db_checkpoint.o .libs/util_log.o .libs/util_sig.o  ./.libs/libdb-4.2.so

creating db_checkpoint

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=execute true db_checkpoint

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

rm -f libdb.a

test ! -f .libs/libdb-4.2.a || \

        ln -s .libs/libdb-4.2.a libdb.a

test -f .libs/libdb-4.2.a || \

        (test -f libdb-4.2.a && ln -s libdb-4.2.a libdb.a)

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link g++ -avoid-version -rpath /usr/lib  \

    -o libdb_cxx-4.2.la cxx_db.lo cxx_dbc.lo cxx_dbt.lo cxx_env.lo cxx_except.lo cxx_lock.lo cxx_logc.lo cxx_mpool.lo cxx_txn.lo cxx_multi.lo mut_fcntl.lo db185.lo  bt_compare.lo bt_conv.lo......................

                                          (molte linee)

                                                          ...............................................o .libs/xa_map.o  -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4 -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../.. /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.so -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crtn.o  -o .libs/libdb_cxx-4.2.so

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.init+0x0): In function `_init':

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808/work/build/csu/crti.S:11: multiple definition of `_init'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.init+0x0):/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808/work/build/csu/crti.S:11: first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.fini+0x0): In function `_fini':

: multiple definition of `_fini'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o(.fini+0x0): first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o(.data.rel+0x0): multiple definition of `__dso_handle'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o(.data.rel+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libdb_cxx-4.2.la] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 99, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## Siker

niente?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alexio2ky

prova col bug report qui:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/query.cgi

Fai un "query page" con (nel tuo caso db-4.2.52_p2) il nome del pacchetto, ottieni i bug reports relativi a quello che cerchi e controlli se c'è il tuo, altrimenti lo segnali.

----------

## alexio2ky

cmq c'è nel tuo caso per amd64 se non sbaglio proprio qui:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57654

----------

